
Twitter Dashboard - tilt
https://dashboard.twitter.com/i/landing
======
jswny
Odd, I'm getting a 404 on mobile.

------
nacho2sweet
Don't most people want a service like hootsuite that works across multiple
platforms? Seems a little late. Guess they can close their API to
competitors... laff.

------
graycoder
Seems like a sad day for buffer.

~~~
SyneRyder
Buffer still have some advantages - Dashboard is currently US Business only
and the app is iOS only. If you're outside the US and/or an Android user,
there's still reason to use Buffer (or Klout, etc), for now.

~~~
Angostura
Hmmm? Seems to be working OK for me here in the UK

~~~
SyneRyder
Huh. I was going by the disclaimer at the bottom of the page: "Twitter
Dashboard beta is now open to all US-based businesses."

------
jpeg_hero
wither buffer?

> Schedule Tweets

